
Ranzel - patrickbaier18
http://ranzel.com
======
patrickbaier18
hey hacker news. Ranzel is a livestream and video platform that allows users
to share locations and directions and invite others to come to that location.
we are about 2-3 weeks out from having our full MVP on the App Store. I would
love to know what everyone thinks. thank you!

